# West Michigan Rescues:WE NEED HELP!!!



## christinelea1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi All....It seems we are in a sort of dire straights with bunnies...this is the very

reason I have PUSHED so hard for NO or LOW cost spay and neuter for these

animals!!! Just got and email from a fellow Michigan Rescue that she is overwhelmed

and in need of relief! Jessica from Hoppy Haven Rabbit Rescue and I, Christine from

CritterCafe Rescue are hoping to find some bunny loving homes here and soon. She

has about 20 and I have abolut half that but about that many guineas that, too, are

needing some forever homes. Is anyone considering a new pet??? Is there anyone

that can help with the care of these much deserving animals with temporary housing

until we can find some good homes here in Michigan(or surrounding states)??? As

usual I appreciate any help from you amazing bunny loving people at RabbitsOnline!

:apollo:Bunny NOSE BUMPS TO YOU ALSO!!!!!!


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Any HRS chapters active in West Michighan?? The ones in GrandRapids Michigans that I have emailed have never even responded back! Are you on Petfinder Jess?? Please lety me know ...if not please take pics of the buns and get them to me so I can get them listed at my sites!!! JESS!!!!! You there???


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 13, 2008)

Christine,

My name is Laura and I work with Midwest Rabbit Rescue in Plymouth, Michigan. We've recently been contacted by a young lady who wants to adopt and she lives in Muskegon. She has chosen a male bunny that is not neutered and we've told her he cannot go until he has his surgery. She is asking me if she can still have him now, she doesn't want to wait.

It just occurred to me that your rescue operation is on the west side of Michigan. Do you have any bunnies up for adoption right now? Maybe I could put you in contact with this lady and you girls can work together to find her a bunny.

I don't often send adopters away, but I get the feeling from your website that you are doing really great work and love the animals.

Let me know what you think. I don't know much about your group or where you are, but if you're willing to work with me maybe we can get one of your buns adopted out.

Talk with you soon. Look forward to hearing from you.

Laura Radke


----------



## christinelea1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Gosh and I cant help but be curious who that is...I was contacted recently by someone that wanted to adopt also....and wanted an unneutered male...I turned them down flat explaining that in a year if we do not do something about our bunny population they will sadly be where the cat population is today...but hey...I can return the favor for you FOR SURE!!! You can send them my way just know no buns here go out not fixed as a rule....for their own protection...of course. Thanks so much.


----------



## christinelea1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh and I am IN MUSKEGON!


----------



## christinelea1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I did get an email from this person today"jenn" about adopting too...Is that her???

*Edited to remove last name/email address of third party


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2008)

christine-

i *might* know someone in michigan that would foster, possibly adopt out a bonded pair, or even a single rabbit. i just need to work my magic with them (the mom is ALL for a rabbit, she has wanted one for years, the father is trying to put his foot down on no more animals, but really would love one too).

myself, i would have to talk it over with my roommate as to if i could foster one, it would be an option for me, i just don't know were i would put them! i would only be able to take a male, as winnie isn't very keen on females.

but me taking a foster in is COMPLETELY up to my roommate, as i just added pantoulfe.

it is something to consider, as it would also get some adoptable rabbits up in the area up here, since EARS closed up here you, in muskegon, are the closest rescue.

it might be a few weeks if my roommate agrees, i will talk to her tonight, and i will also talk to a potental family in the next day or 2.

i would suggest maybe posting some photos on this thread to get peoples attention.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 13, 2008)

*christinelea1 wrote: *


> I did get an email from this person today"jenn" about adopting too...Is that her???




Christine,

No, the young lady that contacted me is Dana and she is just in a hurry because she finally got her parents to agree and she doesn't want to wait. Who do you have available?

Laura

*Edited to remove last names


----------



## christinelea1 (Feb 13, 2008)

We have Piper, Mammit, Lulu,Bunnymac and Sissy(a bonded pair)Please tell her to visit www.cccandr.petfinder.com(??)maybe and take a looksee which sexy bunny she thinks is special...THEY ALL ROCK my world and are the very best and social God given bunnys in the world!!!OH MY GOSH>>>PICTURES OF ALL AVAILABLE to a good home...I dont know how to add them to the post or I sure would. When Emma and Chester's transport went down (MuskegonMi to Dakota MN here at RESCUE ME/RabbitsOnline)Haley helped post all pictures. Please let me know what further to do and I sure will. THANK YOU!


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2008)

the best way to post photos is with photobucket

here is a link on "how to" with photo bucket:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25443&forum_id=47

if the photo bucket doesn't work for you, or whatever, you can email me the photos at [email protected] and i will post them for you.

and what about jessica from hoppy haven rabbit rescue? i attempted to find her on petfinder, with no luck . . . did i just miss her? is she a member of the board? if not, i would forward her a link if i were you (or just pm me, and i will do it for you).


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 14, 2008)

Here's a link to the bunnies on petfinder:

http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?offset=25&limit=25&&sort=&tmpl=0&shelterid=MI575&lat=&long=&zip=&preview=

Lookit the french lop!!


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2008)

christine-

what about jessica's rabbits?

i am also going to post photo of all your buns listed if that is okay???

bunnymac and sissy- bonded male/female






clover princess- female






lulu-female






and mammit- male






christine, also how are things at the muskegon humane society? do they have buns there? and what is their kill rate? are they low-kill, or high-kill?

we haven't had much rescue informationabout rabbits on our side of the state.

i *might* be able to foster mammit. what is his weight? and what kind of cage is he currently in? is he fixed? litter-box trained? what is his personality twards other rabbits (dom or sub?).

like i said, i would LOVEto foster, it is just getting my roommate to agree. . .and it has to bea male, winnie doesn't allow females into her territory

ps- hope the photos work, my computer is acting a little funky right now


----------



## christinelea1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Well about the HS here....in a word they SUCK!!! Here in Muskegon Co the only reason I have anything to do with them is to try to save as many animals there as I can: there is NOTHING HUMANE ABOUT THEM....I have been quite successful the last year with ALL the bunnys and guineas:)I actually have not been able to take owner surrenders in a long time because I cont to take them from the HS so they dont kill them!
and....

Piper is the only bun that pic is not showing, I may have figurd out the photobucket thingee....but shoot maybe not...also...
I wrote/emailed to Jess again to ask her what is happening there?? 
OH LOOK:)))) I FIGURED IT OUT(THANK YOU FOR HELPING ME)


----------



## christinelea1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Goll, is Piper a sexy bun or what?


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2008)

hey, christine, did you get my last, and long, pm?


----------



## christinelea1 (Feb 14, 2008)

I wanted to say too that Bunnymac and Sissy are BIG bunnies(Sissy is 2 HUGE armfuls of rabbit and so is Bunnymac), Mammit is only just about 4 pounds now after being here for this time, LuLu is just over 2 and a very little bun...Piper is about 3 and one half pounds and Clover is my little lop-ear 4 pound bunny. Mammit is just learning pottytraining but is doing pretty good Clover and Bunnymac and Piper are perfect, Sissy will leave a pill here and there... Mammit has sadly not been around any other buns...and since I could not fix him because he has not been healthy enough yet, he is got "mounting" on the brain....he seems to like Clover who is on the other side of the fence from him quite well-she is fixed and comes over to "chat" with him and he licks her nose and ears alot throught he fence. He has a HUGE dog pen in his half of the room he can go in and out of as he pleases and a box to hide in that is his "cave"...he loves it...He loves to hang out on top of the box too. He has the most generous awesome personality if you go in and pet him...he is open to your touch, loves kisses and hugs and to be held "tigh" and secure and talked to softly.If I can think of any other details I will get back.


----------



## christinelea1 (Feb 14, 2008)

I just did get it and replied...I had an adoption of 2 ADORABLE baby rattys just now...Oh they are so cute . We took 14 in Saturday and have just 4 left. Gosh they are so cute when they are babies like this:


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2008)

AHHHH!

pure excitment!!!!!

guess who gets to foster?????

me me me me ME!






this little hottie is comming to traverse city for a while!!!!!!

if he hits it off with winnie and pantoulfe well, then we will move foster to adopt!

i have been talking with christine all day it feels like about it, and my roommate more then jumped on board!

aren't ya'll green with envy!!!!

so christine, next break in the weather you ready for me to come on down? we need to set this up so i can make him an appointment to get fixed!!!!

i am smiling very much right now!


----------



## christinelea1 (Feb 14, 2008)

SO AWESOME!!


----------



## christinelea1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi  Its me Christine- and in case you didnt know already Katt and her roomate have decided to adopt beloved little Mammit and give him a forever home. They have also decide to rename him Leo(short for Leopold). I am very happy about it though I really miss him...and Emmy and Chessy too well and Maddison, Tonybunny and so many many more adopted out from the CritterCafe. Mammit though, had/has a very special character...I called him the GoldenRetrieverDog of bunnys because he was so handsome and gallant with such a neat bunny personality! Katt will say too, something is very special about Mammit!! I am one that truly LOVES them all and still saw the uniqueness of this little guy.So we, Katt and I, are working out the details. CritterCafe has a LifeCare contract to adopt to help insure that ALL the pets adopted from here get into only the best homes.Katt will fill out one too, for records only as I know from following her at RO she is a great bunny home...What a wonderful venue Rabbis Online has become to this rescue. The transport of Em and Chessy, allowing me to save Mammit and LuLu from being euth'd, and the fostering/adoption too of Mammit, now Leo....all orchestrated because of the people here at Rabbits Online forum(s).I cant thank you all enough and I am so glad I found you! Lets keep 'er going and SAVE MORE BUNNIES!!!! OH and take a second to vote at Hallmark cards for "BunnyPileUp". Here is that link: http://www.hallmarkcontests.com/vote/
The picture is really adorable and this gal that did the pic,her friend will be coming to meet LuLu this weekend to consider adopting her...which will allow me to go FORWARD and save MORE!!!There is another sweet bun at the HumaneSociety(HI*KILL) already and I am desperate to get her or him OUT OF THAT HELL ASAP. Ok then, thats all I got for now. Email me personally if you have ANY questions [email protected] also check out all of our adoptables at http://www.CCCandR.petfinder.org. Please know too I have MANY species available-Rattys, cats and kittys, dogs/pups, colonies of degus, hammys, and guineas too....and birds though only 2 at this time. PLEASE NOTE***I have many many darling baby rattys needing homes right now. Email me with any questions or if I can help you somehow! Please know I will post your pets at my petfinder(and other) site(s) to help you responsibly rehome your pet if you need to.._ I will_ let you use my LifeCare contract to adopt which is a legal and binding document FOR THE SAFETY of your pet's possible new home and future!! I will guide you through the steps of safe rehomeing so your pet gets only the best..I want that for each and every pet. Ok that said, God bless you. Bunny nose bumps to you Sincerely, Christine and all the beloved pets at the Cafe~


----------

